# 2 TV an 1 SAT anschluss?



## paddy1201 (13. April 2013)

hi leute,
bin leider ziemlich unerfahren was das ganze angeht und suche deshalbt hilfe.
bei uns wurde im haus eine neue anlage auf dem dach von wowisat installiert. Ich habe bei mir jetzt einen SAT anschluss in der wand und wollte damit mit 2 TVs fernseh gucken. mit sowas wie einem T- Stück was das signal auf 2 aufteilt hat es nicht geklappt da hab ich an einem fernseher die highband sender(rtl pro7 usw) nicht empfangen sondern nur lowbandsender. hab bei Samsung angerufen die meinten ich soll einen Multistecker kaufen und im elektroladen wurd mir gesagt das würde nicht klappen hab dann im internet nach so einem mutlistecker gesucht aber auch keinen gefunden der passen würde da diese teile immer 2 oder mehr eingänge haben. würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand dabei weiterhelfen könnte bin ratlos 

lg paddy


----------



## Hideout (13. April 2013)

So weit ich weiss brauchst du für jeden Fernseher einen eigenen Anschluss am LNB an der Satellitenschüssel. Du brauchst also ein MultiLNB, du kannst nicht einfach 2 Fernseher an 1 Anschluss anschließen.


----------



## DjTomCat (13. April 2013)

Man kann mit einem SAT Anschluss keine 2 TV betreiben. Man braucht für jeden TV einen eigenen SAT Anschluss.

Wenn du Digital und Analog empfangen möchtest dann brauchst du einen Multiswitch und ein Quadro LNB SAT Anlage mit Multiswitch, Infoseite über die Funktionsweise einer SAT Anlage mit Multiswitch von AHG-Electronic

Es gibt eine Schaltspannung von 12V und 18V, mit der du zwischen Horizontal und Vertikal umschaltest und des wegen brauchst du für jeden TV ein eigenes Kabel.


----------



## paddy1201 (13. April 2013)

ok hat sich erledigt aufeinmal klappt es mit dem T stück. ich vermute mal weil ich den 2. tv direkt an die dose angeschlossen habe und er alle sender suchen und finden konnte.


----------



## JackOnell (13. April 2013)

Du hast geschrieben das die Anlage installiert wurde, und ich frage mich was alles zur Installation dazu gehört hat.
Die werden doch nicht einfach bloß ne Schüssel auf das Dach gebaut haben oder ? 
Ist das ein Mehrfamilienhaus ?


----------



## paddy1201 (13. April 2013)

das ist ein mehrfamilienhaus mit 12 etagen die haben oben die anlage installiert und für jede etage kabel neu gelegt und in jeder wohnung eine dose installiert. das problemm hat sich aber gelöst ich kann zwar nihct erklären warum aber meine vermutung ist das es funktioniert weil ich den 2. tv direkt an der dose dran hatte und er alle sender finden konnte nun ist alles am Tstück dran und hab trzd alle sender.


----------



## DjTomCat (13. April 2013)

Das funktioniert auch so lange nur ein TV an ist, wenn du aber dann den zweiten TV an machst kannst du auf dem nur noch die Sender schauen die auf der selben ebene sind wie das Programm auf dem ersten TV sind.


----------



## Chakka_cor (13. April 2013)

Hi,

besorg Dir einfach ein LNB für 2 oder 4 Anschlüsse dann hast Du Reserve für die Zukunft und teuer sind die Teile auch nicht mehr.

Ist die einfachste Art Dein Problem zu beheben.


----------



## JackOnell (13. April 2013)

Chakka_cor schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> besorg Dir einfach ein LNB für 2 oder 4 Anschlüsse dann hast Du Reserve für die Zukunft und teuer sind die Teile auch nicht mehr.
> 
> Ist die einfachste Art Dein Problem zu beheben.



Ob das bei nem Mehrfamilienhaus mit 12 Etagen was bringt


----------



## ASD_588 (13. April 2013)

es gibt ein gerät mit dem kan man aus einen anschluss mhrere anschlüsse machen  <multischalter 
allerding bin ich mir nicht sich ob das das richtige ist.


----------



## MasterBade (13. April 2013)

Ist schon das richtige, nur bei einem Mehrfamilienhaus mit 12 Etagen, kann nicht jeder irgendwas bauen...


----------



## JackOnell (13. April 2013)

MasterBade schrieb:


> Ist schon das richtige, nur bei einem Mehrfamilienhaus mit 12 Etagen, kann nicht jeder irgendwas bauen...



Genau das meinte ich........


----------



## Chakka_cor (13. April 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Ob das bei nem Mehrfamilienhaus mit 12 Etagen was bringt


 
wenn er nur 2 kabel braucht, ja

wenns fürs ganze haus ist, nein

Sorry hab den Abschnitt überlesen dass es für alle 12 Etagen ist.

Hat Dein Receiver einen LNB-Ausgang? Dann kannste das Signal durchschleifen.
Je nach V oder H gehen halt ein paar Sender verloren aber normalerweise reichts


----------



## ASD_588 (13. April 2013)

> Ist schon das richtige, nur bei einem Mehrfamilienhaus mit 12 Etagen, kann nicht jeder irgendwas bauen...


so etwas meinte ich.
Smart MS 5/8 ES Multischalter (50-02-05-0801) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------

